# liquid nova question,



## miked79 (Aug 1, 2005)

curious, never used the liquid kind, how many mgs in a ml? for pct yanno, 40mgs ED for a week, im not sure of the conversion between ML and MGs, also is it ok to take the whole liquid dose at once?


----------



## Licks (Aug 1, 2005)

what does nova do


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 1, 2005)

i believe when its in liquid form its 3:2 potency.  you will want to apply 60ml of tamoxifen citrate to equal the desired 40 mg of nolva.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Aug 1, 2005)

1ml = 20 mg


----------



## ag-guys (Aug 1, 2005)

miked79 said:
			
		

> curious, never used the liquid kind, how many mgs in a ml? for pct yanno, 40mgs ED for a week, im not sure of the conversion between ML and MGs, also is it ok to take the whole liquid dose at once?



1ml = 25mgs

http://www.ag-guys.com/nolvadex.html


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 8, 2005)

So whatz the math?
0.5ml= 7mg tamoxifen
1.0ml=14mg
1.5ml=21mg
2.0ml=28mg
2.5ml=35mg
3.0ml=42mg
3.5ml=49mg
4.0ml=56mg
4.5ml=63mg
5.0ml=70mg


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 8, 2005)

15.2 grams of Tamoxifen Citrate equal 10mg of Tamoxifen (nolvadex)
If a research Liquid manufactuer were unaware of this, and they suspend 10mg of Tamoxifen Citrate in 1 ml of solution and claimed a dosage of 10mg of Tamoxifen/ml then it would be underdosed to the tabs.

Of course if they claimed 10mg of Tamoxifen and added 15.2 grams of Tamoxifen citrate then they would be giving the correct dose of then 10mg of Tamox/ml relative to the tabs.

If they say 10mg of Tamoxifen citrate there not lying about the dose, it's jus not as much as the 10mg tabs of nolvadex.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 8, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i believe when its in liquid form its 3:2 potency.  you will want to apply 60ml of tamoxifen citrate to equal the desired 40 mg of nolva.


Liquid has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

The branded Nolvadex tabs do not count the addition of the citrate, so when they tell you 20mg they are talking about the tamoxifen - but the citrate is an additional 10mg or so.

So if you are trying to equal the brand of Nolvadex tabs you should take about an additional 50%. The citrate is to protect the drug through the stomach. I believe that one liquid manufacturer keeps this in mind and does match the tabs, 20mg being equal to one 20mg tab which is really 30.4mg or something like that.

If this is confusing then think of a calcium tab that has magnesium added, where they tell you the calcium but not the magnesium content (on the front of the label, of course they do on the back). You are buying the product for the calcium, and the magnesium is added to help with absorbtion but really that is in the back of your mind so you dont care about it. This is the same situation in effect.



> 10mg tablets. Each tablet contains 15.2mg tamoxifin citrate which equates to 10mg of tamoxifin.
> 
> 20mg tablets. Each tablet contains 30.4mg tamoxifin citrate which equates to 20mg of tamoxifin.
> 
> ...


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 8, 2005)

yup


----------



## moneyshot11 (Sep 9, 2005)

ask the company you bought it from-they will tell you the dosing.  Many of them have threads open on many forums..


----------



## The big guy (Mar 2, 2006)

So if I have 1 gm of Tam cit powder and mix it with 50 ml of liquid how much tamox would I have in a 1ml not counting the Citrate..15.2mgs is this correct?


----------



## The big guy (Mar 2, 2006)

nR_Kris said:
			
		

> So whatz the math?
> 0.5ml= 7mg tamoxifen
> 1.0ml=14mg
> 1.5ml=21mg
> ...


Got my answer...Duh!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2006)

Why can't I just drop 2ml of LiquiNol under my tongue each day for 5 weeks as part of my PCT?  
That would be 50mg a day for 5 weeks, starting 3 weeks after my last Enanthate injection.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Why can't I just drop 2ml of LiquiNol under my tongue each day for 5 weeks as part of my PCT?
> That would be 50mg a day for 5 weeks, starting 3 weeks after my last Enanthate injection.


3 weeks after your last shot is too long to wait. 10 days max, IMO. It doesn't hurt to start on the early side. Start late, and you will crash and lose muscle.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 27, 2006)

Wait, I thought you injected Nolva?


----------



## callaway (Mar 2, 2008)

nR_Kris said:


> So whatz the math?
> 0.5ml= 7mg tamoxifen
> 1.0ml=14mg
> 1.5ml=21mg
> ...



Please note that the above conversions are for 20mg/ml tamoxifen citrate (I acually crunched the conversions and got different numbers, I guess there was some rounding going on here).  

If you get the nolvadex from ag-guys, which is 25mg/ml, the conversion will be different.  I e-mailed ag-guys to verify that they were indeed stating that their product is 25mg/ml of tamoxifen citrate (as opposed to tamoxifen), but they refused to answer my question.  They also *assumed* that I wasn't using the nolva for "research", and hinted that I could be forced to return their product.

Anyways, here are the most frequently used mgs of tamoxifen, coverted to mls for both 20mg/ml and 25mg/ml of tamoxifen citrate:

20mg/ml
10mg tamoxifen = .76ml
20mg tamoxifen = 1.52ml
30mg tamoxifen = 2.28ml
40mg tamoxifen = 3.04ml
50mg tamoxifen = 3.80ml
60mg tamoxifen = 4.56ml

25mg/ml
10mg tamoxifen = .61ml
20mg tamoxifen = 1.22ml
30mg tamoxifen = 1.82ml
40mg tamoxifen = 2.43ml
50mg tamoxifen = 3.04ml
60mg tamoxifen = 3.65ml

Hope this is helpful.


----------

